# FREE service



## studiomasti (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello -

Our  company " www.StudioMasti.com " is having a special where we would turn your ordinary pic into special effect.

Here is an example. Just email us using the email found on the site.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 23, 2007)

OH....MY....GOD!!!!


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 23, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> OH....MY....GOD!!!!



I lol'd


----------



## studiomasti (Sep 23, 2007)

Am I missing anything here?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 24, 2007)

Sent you a PM for the time being, studiomasti.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 24, 2007)

studiomasti said:


> Hello -
> 
> ...  turn your ordinary pic into special effect ...



Sounds like a great idea for a new forum.


----------



## Christina (Sep 25, 2007)

i'd be p.o. and demand me original photograph back...


----------



## Battou (Sep 26, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Sounds like a great idea for a new forum.



Looking at it from an administration point of view, it's not. It's something I'd would like to keep in house so to speak. That looks like it could become a pay service at the turn of a dime, if it's not alredy as the phrase "having a special" would imply. If some one wants to do it for free that is one thing, But I won't be held resposable for sudden shifts in off site policy that members of the forum I run fell into, I can't. That would kill us with as technically new as we are.


----------

